# Ideal size for dog run?



## CAB (May 18, 2008)

I'm needing to build a dog run for a new dog i'll hopefully be getting quite soon. It is a high drive working gsd female. I've looked at areas in my back yard and the one that seems the best location, in a shady place, is about 5.5m by 3m. Do you think this is fine or too big/small?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

how many hours a day will she be housed there?


----------



## CAB (May 18, 2008)

Roughly 5-7 when i'm at varsity.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

For those who are metric challenged like I am, I converted the measurements on Google - if it's correct, 5.5 meters is about 18.045 feet and 3 meters is about 9.84 feet. 

I don't know, but if it's about 18x10', I'm no expert but it sounds like an okay size. I have a pen in my yard to keep Mac and Slider separated when they're outside. It's 24x30' (about 7.3m x 9.14m) which seems to be adequate for Slider and his evil spawn. 

After they're out a while I bring Mac in the house and let Slider and Bruiser out to play in the yard which is 1-1/4 acres.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

That`s a great size.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i agree, that sounds plenty large. roughly the size of the room i'm in now and it looks like a nice size. when you also figure - many dogs are in a 2x4 crate for similar hours - your dog will have a great time in that size of a pen.


----------



## CAB (May 18, 2008)

Good to know. I pulled up the landscaped garden at the back and now we've got someone putting it back in because it was in a bad place...


----------

